# Jeannet's Pier



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

TYPO . . . Should have been Jennette's . . .


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Post your fishing video Dave
While youre surfing Youtube, look up "Cowboys Cobia" and post it up.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Post your fishing video Dave
> While youre surfing Youtube, look up "Cowboys Cobia" and post it up.


Hey Dave you mite pick up a tip for the next your near water


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That's right, boys . . . Keep on attacking every post I make.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> That's right, boys . . . Keep on attacking every post I make.


I met young Tuna on Avon Pier last Friday Night.

Tuna was accompanied by a pretty Sharker.

Tuna said he was going to be friends from now on not sure who he was referencing.

TEAM RODANTHE caught the very last Drum off of Avon Pier in 2016.

I was barely able to maintain my position on Team Rodanthe due to Sharks and Blowups.

Guest with Team Wilson this week and will report back.

Team Rodanthe thinks Jennettes is a tourist pier by the way


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I smell a pier war brewing


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Tourist pier!!!! Them Fighting Words. We fish and fish as hard as any other pier, We just have better "Eye Candy " then those old stick piers.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jollymon said:


> Tourist pier!!!! Them Fighting Words. We fish and fish as hard as any other pier, We just have better "Eye Candy " then those old stick piers.


No kidding! Im gonna start bringing an extra towel with me next year


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually the Avon fellas brought up the subject of each pier putting their best drum fisherman yesterday (fisherwomen also included if they are the best)

Each pier would select 4 or 5 casters to represent them.

Believe it or not beating Nags Head would be pretty difficult as two of the OBX most bad as...s casters of all time are NHP Alumni, Throw in Big Dave and Wyatt and NHP may be unstoppable.

Better have a decent group to back up Travis or Jennettes may come in dead last In Drum Wars..

Team Rodanthe may be old but we are real crafty. and we know how to spell...have better bait connections and are not above any level of trickery in order to get a few more on the leaderboard.

Team Jennettes at least according to past performance data comes in last, just another Tourist Pier up against Drum fishing legends...


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

We would need video of that event....for learning purposes of course.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> Tourist pier!!!! Them Fighting Words. We fish and fish as hard as any other pier, We just have better "Eye Candy " then those old stick piers.


If you fellas spend your days at the Tourist Pier ogling each other, then the OBX rumors must be true.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> No kidding! Im gonna start bringing an extra towel with me next year


Best bring some of that hand disinfectant also.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> I met young Tuna on Avon Pier last Friday Night.
> 
> Tuna was accompanied by a pretty Sharker.
> 
> ...


 Actually Garbo,Avon and Rodanthe are kinda like "brothers".. I had ABSOLUTLY NO PROBLEM with the "redheadedfella" catching the last drum... Now Jake Worthington???


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Actually the Avon fellas brought up the subject of each pier putting their best drum fisherman yesterday (fisherwomen also included if they are the best)
> 
> Each pier would select 4 or 5 casters to represent them.
> 
> ...


 I would say it would be a tough bet between Avalon and Nags Head.. Jimmy has lost a little of his edge,Big Dave is getting old as I am,Whimpy can be show up and blow up,and Langston is past his prime as well.. haha Now Avon with Tom,JT,and Tater would be kinda tough as well...  ALTHOUGH,as you said with Rodanthe "ole age and treachery can be youth and inexperience every time".. Tom not falling into that category though,he just got an early start.. Tater will be up with him very soon.. As for you,you be "waterboy" fer sure.............


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds like I missed a good time. 4 weeks to early. Not sure I could B.S. as well some on here. No way could I keep up with the distance casting as most of you. But I would give a good showing on the BS part. 
I am recuperating from heart surgery currently. Will be back good as new for next year


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I would say it would be a tough bet between Avalon and Nags Head.. Jimmy has lost a little of his edge,Big Dave is getting old as I am,Whimpy can be show up and blow up,and Langston is past his prime as well.. haha Now Avon with Tom,JT,and Tater would be kinda tough as well...  ALTHOUGH,as you said with Rodanthe "ole age and treachery can be youth and inexperience every time".. Tom not falling into that category though,he just got an early start.. Tater will be up with him very soon.. As for you,you be "waterboy" fer sure.............


Water Boy.. I am rested and back in it, have a new Century TEAM RODANTHE will bring Larry Haack Back and hire the Twins.

By the way I spent some time this morning taking apart and tuning your Drum reels Found some 90 weight differential oil, should be pretty fast now..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Actually Garbo,Avon and Rodanthe are kinda like "brothers".. I had ABSOLUTLY NO PROBLEM with the "redheadedfella" catching the last drum... Now Jake Worthington???


Seems like a TEAM AVON fella named Keith has the last Drum off Avon at this point.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Jollymon said:


> Hey Dave you mite pick up a tip for the next your near water


No way! He would have to go outside. Might miss a tweet from his president.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

TEAM RODANTHE was able to pick up the Option on the Twins, the Twins were in limbo due to their bait connection coming up dry.

Larry Haack agreed this morning that he was a member of TEAM RODANTHE (After we showed him copies of the Twin's Option Checks)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Seems like a TEAM AVON fella named Keith has the last Drum off Avon at this point.


 I'm pretty sure those are the "release into the greese kind,but who knows?? Anyhow,he runs it so what can be said,aside from what it is is what it is..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> TEAM RODANTHE was able to pick up the Option on the Twins, the Twins were in limbo due to their bait connection coming up dry.
> 
> Larry Haack agreed this morning that he was a member of TEAM RODANTHE (After we showed him copies of the Twin's Option Checks)


 Now we are into the PURE BS train of thought.. How much alcoholic content was consumed before that post??


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Boys this is a Jennettes pier thread. So start insulting us or go to PM. 😆


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Boys this is a Jennettes pier thread. So start insulting us or go to PM. &#55357;&#56838;


 Let it roll!!! We be ready yo


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> Let it roll!!! We be ready yo


TEAM RODANTHE Results 12-06-16 Cape Point NC

Day Shift: 2 Drum Red Head 

Night Shift: 1 Drum Garbo Caught on a Century Tip Tornado. Tried to get pictures of the Century laying on top of the drum but they came out real blurry. I am doing Promo work for one of TEAM Rodanthe's Sponsors.

About 9:00 PM a fella with a Drum on got tangled up with Garbo. I did not mind until I saw a 8 ounce sinker flying in the wind about five feet out of the water. I asked him if he had a bead. Of course I have a bead said the bowed up fella with a Spinner. Well next time put the bead between the rod tip and the sinker, instead of between the sinker and the hook. Interesting thing happened after that sinker got untangled from Garbo's line. The two Tourist fellas were coming up from down in the hook where the Drum had dragged them. They were toting a 27-28 inch Drum that previously was citation size up until the Big Biter bit him in half. Wade out as far as you need boys.

Narrows is pretty dicey, one lane about ten feet wide and a five foot drop off. Someone is going to flip their Truck in the very near future. Of course it would not make sense to make a safer route through the dunes. Even the new Narrows Bypass lets you out where you can get in real trouble real fast.

Did not see any Jennettes fellas fishing tonight. Wind was honking 35-40 MPH gusts, they were probably watching Shark Tank, thinking it was a fishing show waiting on spring so they can start catching blow toads.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If i wasnt 300 miles away and in the middle of deer season i would have probably been with you


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Last night at the Point. Travis and Kyle from Team JENNETTES went head to head with Garbo.

Score 0 to 0 for Night Shift

Only four Drum were caught at Dusk.

Water felt cold, mid 50 degree range.

Travis left to fish Little Bridge for Stripers and Garbo was the only human fishing the Point at 10:30 when he decided to pack it in.

Dan from Red Drum fished from 11:00-2:00 AM without a bite.

Winds have calmed down and Garbo will go out after Dark.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Supposed to get real cold these next couple of days up here...there too?
The fish might be hungry and want to chew before the temp drops out.
Good luck.


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Good fishin with ya last night Garbo.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC-Travis said:


> Good fishin with ya last night Garbo.


Back at you.

12-08-16 After Dark

Wind SW 10-15 MPH

Air Temp 51

Water Temp who knows but it felt cold not warm at all. No Drum all Day according to a fella in a Camper/F250 who has stayed at Hotel Cape Point last few Days and Nights.

Score:

Big Shark 1

Garbo 0

Eric the fella with the Camper is going to leave via the Hook, if you have not been to the Point recently it is really dicey in the Narrows, like someone is going to flip over dicey.

Nine-Ten foot wide road section and a four foot vertical drop off make you want to hug the dune. I am in a Grand Cherokee and I do not like this section of America at all.....

If you have a big Camper rig I would go somewhere else, who wants to be that guy flipped over on his back with the waves running through the windows:redface:


----------

